# LOTM - October 2021 (mowww)



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

We are now accepting nominations for October 2021 LOTM!

Go ahead and nominate one member journal that has caught your eye!

When nominating, please link to both the member's lawn journal and the one photo that you want to appear below.

Photo submissions must be current (taken since the first of this month), nominees must not have won LOTM within the last 12 months, and self nominations are not permitted.

October 2021 Nominations:

1) JerseyGreens - Lawn Journal









2) SeanBB - Lawn Journal









3) mowww - Lawn Journal









4) jskierko - Lawn Journal


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

I'd like to nominate @JerseyGreens. Guy basically takes the whole summer off, wakes up into fall with this lawn, and still continues to put in work to improve.

JerseyGreens Lawn Journal


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Promises made, promises kept. Let's get some paspalum in the LOTM world! I nominate @SeanBB!

SeanBB's Platinum TE Paspalum Lawn Journal


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

I would like to submit @mowww's lawn. His lawn is looking great. 
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=7587&start=220


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@MNLawnGuy1980 thank you! It's been a tough year with the watering restrictions and drought earlier but feeling like it's starting to hit its stride.


----------



## SeanBB (Jul 11, 2020)

Yes! Thanks @Redtwin ! You're the man. Micro paspalum lawns for life!!


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

I would like to nominate @jskierko his lawn is on point.
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=25754


----------



## gregonfire (Sep 18, 2017)

Damn @JDgreen18 beat me to it.

@jskierko gets a nomination from me as well. Awesome stuff going on in his journal.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Poll is up! Get your votes in.


----------



## SeanBB (Jul 11, 2020)

I'm getting smoked!


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

SeanBB said:


> I'm getting smoked!


The Cool Season folks are killing us right now. Not much we can do against some of those stripes and the affinity for them on this forum.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats @mowww!


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Amoo316 said:


> SeanBB said:
> 
> 
> > I'm getting smoked!
> ...


Congratulations @mowww !!

Usually the opposite happens @Amoo316 - the cool season gang will typically get 3 out 4 nominations and the remaining one could be a warm season lawn. You warm guys all get together to support the latter while the 3 others get their votes spread around!!

Great friendly competition nonetheless!


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

Thanks everyone! I feel very fortunate to be nominated with these other lawns. So many great pieces of turf on TLF, it's a lot of fun watching them all get a little better day by day. I appreciate the help folks have given me over the past few years, lots of good info on here.

On another note as the season winds down: I selfishly hope a few of you warm season guys are overseeding at least Part of your lawn - I'll need something to stare at and follow all winter that isn't a pile of snow.


----------



## SeanBB (Jul 11, 2020)

Congrats @mowww you killed it! Lawn looks great, great work! 👍


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@SeanBB thank you!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Orange oooohhhh!!! Congrats :thumbup:


----------

